
Texas teacher says no homework for second-graders: Exception or trend? - 6stringmerc
http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Education/2016/0823/Texas-teacher-says-no-homework-for-second-graders-Exception-or-trend
======
6stringmerc
Note: this will probably be submitted through some various sources. Not sure
how much "editorializing" should be appropriate for a landing article. Should
be a worthwhile discussion point, and citations do exist regarding the
teacher's judgment call, as noted in this link.

